# random short disconnects

## neuron

run two connections to the server, so I know it's not my internet connection or the other server, just this box gets disconnected.

Sometimes I can be on for long, sometimes I get two seconds after eachother, the cables and switches are good.

it's getting REALLY annoying.

----------

## neuron

nevermind... bad cable, heh

----------

